# Removing a Cassette Without a Chain Whip



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm going to get a new cassette for my bike by mail order. I've tried to take the existing cassette off already, and it seems quite impossible. I don't have a chain whip, and don't want to spend a bunch of money getting one. (I'm kinda on a budget, you know). 

Is there any way to get the silly lockring off and remove the cassete without a chain whip? Or should I just break down and buy one?

Thanks


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Cycler64 said:


> I'm going to get a new cassette for my bike by mail order. I've tried to take the existing cassette off already, and it seems quite impossible. I don't have a chain whip, and don't want to spend a bunch of money getting one. (I'm kinda on a budget, you know).
> 
> Is there any way to get the silly lockring off and remove the cassete without a chain whip? Or should I just break down and buy one?
> 
> Thanks


Break down and buy one... if you ride much at all, it is a worthwhile investment. You will also need the lock ring remover.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

There may be some publicly available tools available at bicycle shops or bicycle advocacy groups. Ask around at bike shops or places where bikers gather. Someone might let you borrow it too.


----------



## battaglin (Apr 19, 2002)

I use a vise grip, about 7inches of chain and an open wrench. But having the lock ring tool is a must.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

i tried to do to this without the appropirate tools... i used a screwdriver as a lever stuck between the spokes and the cassete, and a pair of scissors as the lockring tool...
it was an old wheelset, so i didnt care that much, but i broke:
2 spokes
the scissors
the lockring
and i managed to cut myself twice.
oh! and the cassete didn't come off...
you can get the chainwhips for quite cheap. believe me, its a whorthwhile investment.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Cycler64 said:


> I'm going to get a new cassette for my bike by mail order. I've tried to take the existing cassette off already, and it seems quite impossible. I don't have a chain whip, and don't want to spend a bunch of money getting one. (I'm kinda on a budget, you know).
> 
> Is there any way to get the silly lockring off and remove the cassete without a chain whip? Or should I just break down and buy one?
> 
> Thanks


Do it on the bike. - TF


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*budget*

Here's one for under 10 bucks.
http://biketoolsetc.com/index.cgi?id=646642088746&d=single&c=Tools&sc=Chain-Whips&tc=&item_id=LF-53A2
How much are you spending on your new cassette?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Make one from an old chain and some sheet stock. If you don't have a metal cutting band saw, it might take an hour or so to cut the sheet stock with a hacksaw.
.
.
.
.
.
Just buy the damn thing.


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

ok. I think I'll just buy one. (I spent 65 bucks on the cassette anyways, 10 bucks isnt' that much I guess.)


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Back in the old days of freewheels, you needed two chain whips to change a worn cog.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Before I bought one, I used a bar clamp that has long jaws. Put a small piece of junk ply wood between the jaws and the cassette on each side, then tightened the clamp so that the cassette teeth bit into the plywood. I think I used an 18" or 24" bar clamp. Worked fine, but not really the tool for the job. Plus, bar clamps are way more expensive than a chain whip. Just that I have a bunch of bar clamps. But I did get a lockring tool, since you can't make that sh!# up.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

I just use an old chain wrapped around the biggest cog. I wrap it around multiple times, hold it down with a gloved hand and take off the lock ring. No biggy.


----------



## hacker (Apr 2, 2007)

*Old tee shirt*

Take an old tee shirt you don't intend to wear anymore...

It can be either wet or dry (I prefer getting it wet, seems to grip better for me) and wrap one third of it around the cassette just like a chain whip. Pull it tight with one hand while loosening the cassette lockring with the other hand.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

I hope I don't end up buying a house from you shade tree mechanics. T-shirts, vises, beer bottles, diapers, screwdrivers in the spokes for leverage, etc. to replace a pretty important part of the bike. I know a shop owner who could use your kind of shotty work.


----------



## hacker (Apr 2, 2007)

dwwheels said:


> I hope I don't end up buying a house from you shade tree mechanics. T-shirts, vises, beer bottles, diapers, screwdrivers in the spokes for leverage, etc. to replace a pretty important part of the bike. I know a shop owner who could use your kind of shotty work.



can't speak for the other shade tree guys here, but the tee shirt method works. I also own a chain whip and use it quite regularly when it's at hand. But there are other methods that work just as well and some of them even work out on the road (yes I've sacrificed a jersey to make it work when I needed to).


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Get a thick rag and wrap it around the cassette. Grip the rag and try to stop it from spining as you undo the lock ring on the cassette. 

If you used antiseize or grease on the threads of the lockring and free hub it should come off no problems. If you neglected the antiseize and the grease, and it's been many years since you last took it off, it might not work. 

A chain whip tool is only 10 bucks. You don't need a fancy one or a park one. No name is fine for this one. Get a decent lockring tool though. That is where you should spend the money


----------



## bw77 (Sep 29, 2003)

There is a tool designed for touring cyclists, called a hyper-cracker, or mini-cracker, that is another option, but I have not used it myself. It has teeth to fit in the lock ring on one side, and does not require a chainwhip.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/stein-mini-lock/


----------



## bw77 (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry for the double post, got an error msg the first time.


----------

